# Rig Trips out of OBA



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Home port is Destin, if you had a two week window to move over to OBA to fish the near rigs out of OBA what time of year would you pick? 18HR trip is about my limit as an owner/operator. Tight Lines, Spring's Coming....


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I would do it earlier in the season due to the pressure and warmer water late in the summer will tend to slow fishing down. March was a great month for us in two trips we caught 4 blues and all the tuna you want . Early may is also a great time of year . But it all depends on water color and that is hard to predict.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thx Alex, I'm contemplating mid-May, but wanted to see opinions of others as I have to live by a schedule....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say May for best shots at a variety of Pelagics. This year is behind the past two in reference to water temperatures. I think the big "push" of Pelagics won't kick off until April but Late April and the month of May should be prime. Just my thoughts on it, with 18hr trips in mind and the range expected with such trips


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm with Capt Alex on the timing. We are trying to get schedules to coincide with a weather window for another tuna trip or two as soon as possible. Once the water warms up the big tuna eating bait on the shelf will head to deeper water. On top of that we had a terrible winter and when all that snow up north melts and it all feeds muddy water into the mighty Mississippi, all of us East of it are going to have to go far to find blue water.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

For big (130++) tunas? November.

Billfish? Take your pick. Summer has consistent weather. Historically, our biggest fish are often caught in October and April.

Dorado? Memorial day through June.

Hoos? March.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Alex, Chris V and Capt Woody. Confirms what I thought. Capt Woody, I'm thrilled someone other than me calls 'em Dorado. We have more Spanish influence on our fishing than Hawaiian.

Tight Lines


----------

